# suggest a cheap UPS



## soumyaxyz (Jan 14, 2014)

I have power backup (inverter) in my house but it takes around a second or two to take over. i need a ups for this interval. The PC is has 520W Psu.

I have a ancient proview ups (that no longer works but i can probably get it working by replacing the battery) 
it has a 220-230 Vac 56/60 Hz input-output rating 

so will fixing it work or do i need a new one
if i need to buy a new ups please suggest the *cheapest* possible sollution


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

what is your pc configuration. give exact model number. saying i have 520W psu is not just right.
mention your budget too.anyway the minimum you should go with is the apc 600va at 2.3k.


----------



## soumyaxyz (Jan 14, 2014)

specs is in my signature . its seasonic s1211 520 W

i was wondering since i need backup *for only a sec or two *
if the old one with a replaced battery could work


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

getting a good quality ups is important.the old one may not suffice. you might require apc 1100va as you have a beasty gpu.


----------



## soumyaxyz (Jan 14, 2014)

why do i need a expensive ups?

i mean cant a cheap ups pull my system foe a sec or two ??


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> getting a good quality ups is important.the old one may not suffice. you might require apc 1100va as you have a beasty gpu.



The inverter if was a 600/800 va then how would it handle the load,

Computers must be run on pure sinewave
The op's inverter might be an ancient square wave so it is taking time during changeover from Mains to battery

If it is new he could simply change a switch in the inverter as ups mode and no more ups


----------

